# Announcing EasySlider



## Big Bob (May 4, 2014)

*EasySlider* is a free import module that allows you to add full-featured sliders to your script.

Unlike knobs which display both a caption and their value, Kontakt’s standard sliders provide neither of these display features. This deficiency, requires that scripters add one or more labels and employ various time-share strategies to provide the missing display capability.

While *EasySlider* was written primarily to make it easy for 'casual' scripters to use sliders, feedback from my beta testers indicates that even 'serious' scripters may find this module to be quite useful.

The *EasySlide*r package includes a friendly User's Guide with a Case Study Tutorial format.

Unzip the attached pdf for a quick Overview and download link for *EasySlider*.

Enjoy,

Bob


----------



## d.healey (May 4, 2014)

Ooo looks interesting! Thanks


----------



## Mike Greene (May 4, 2014)

Thank you for this, Bob! 8)


----------



## Tod (May 7, 2014)

Thanks Bob, I can't believe the clever ways you come up with to make things easier for your scripting buddies and the Kontakt scripting community in general. o=<


----------



## kevino24 (May 25, 2014)

Ok I got the link....thanks for this amazing tool bob!


----------



## A.G (May 25, 2014)

It's nice to see that the doors are opened Bob.

God Bless


----------



## patchen (Aug 20, 2014)

This is Great, Thanks!!!!


----------

